# Can't post



## texasgirl (Sep 5, 2013)

Why am i getting this message?? I had 3 words and then it took all but bacon away, but, still won't let me post.


----------



## Addie (Sep 5, 2013)

texasgirl said:


> Why am i getting this message?? I had 3 words and then it took all but bacon away, but, still won't let me post.



Down at the very bottom on the blue stripe, you will find *"Contact Us." *Let the technical department know what happened and you will shortly receive an answer to your problem. It is problem just a glitch that is easily fixed.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 5, 2013)

In the meantime... since I read your screen...
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/fatties-71488.html


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm having the same issues texasgirl, they're working on it.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2013)

That problem is fixed.


----------

